# My Carter Arrived!



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2011)

The Carter is hanging quite nicely next to my Fujiwara FKH petty, and Misono Moly gyuto (240 Misono and Konosuke don't fit on my rack!)
I'll give you a quick review in a couple days, but my question is this...do I ride out the edge put on by Murray, and use it until it actually needs sharpening, or do I make it mine, and go king stone (à la Murray, wet/dry, 6k suita on it? I must say, the edge OOTB is insane. I think it's the most aggressive edge I've felt on a knife (Pierre's factory edge was close, but this thing is nuts!) 
What would you guys do?
Here's the obligatory pic, taken on my phone, in poor lighting.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 1, 2011)

Use the OOTB edge for a while, and then put your own edge on it...
Or, if you really want to go nuts, sharpen half the knife, and then compare your half against what MC put on it.


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 1, 2011)

Handle question for ya, and this isn't a slam on MC's work, but this photo reminded me that the top of wa handles are really kinda... open. Does this bother any of you that like the wa handles? And, does the health department in many of your East Coast restaurants have any problem with this? Just curious.
-M


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 1, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> Handle question for ya, and this isn't a slam on MC's work, but this photo reminded me that the top of wa handles are really kinda... open. Does this bother any of you that like the wa handles? And, does the health department in many of your East Coast restaurants have any problem with this? Just curious.
> -M


 
I've never seen a health inspector look, glance at or inspect any knives. They have too many other things to be looking for, and each one doesnt even look for the same stuff as the others. It is like they all cover the big items/basics, and then pick a few more things to check for. Like I had one inspector who would always check the inside of the finger wells you use to open drawers and coolers, and I have never had another inspector even seem to notice that stuff.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 1, 2011)

It does bother a lot of people. Many makers, particularly on their higher end lines, seal those opening with epoxy. I prefer them not to be sealed with epoxy and to seal them with beeswax so they can be removed when the knife needs a full polish. The "entry level" lines that Murray sells have handles more like this - his high grade series are epoxied and/or otherwise sealed.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup, what Joe said!
It bugs the hell out of me, but I'm going to seal it with beeswax until I get a new handle on there.
It's useable for the time being, but it's oversized, plain and awfully utilitarian.
I still couldn't pass it up!


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 1, 2011)

sharpness test videos!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting. What does yours say between the Carter and the W? A friend and I just got in twin 240's and they are both missing that stuff and one is about 30% thicker than the other.. Is that the SFGZ line? Ours also appear to have deeper hammer marks, esp the thick one. I guess that makes sense...


----------



## rockbox (Jun 1, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> Handle question for ya, and this isn't a slam on MC's work, but this photo reminded me that the top of wa handles are really kinda... open. Does this bother any of you that like the wa handles? And, does the health department in many of your East Coast restaurants have any problem with this? Just curious.
> -M


 
It bothers me big time. That is why I like the hidden tangs used by the knife makers here. It just looks cleaner and more finished.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Lefty, I can't wait to read your review.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2011)

karloevaristo said:


> sharpness test videos!


 
I'll see what I can do, tomorrow. The edge is still untouched, so I'll tomato test it against "my lazer" and a recognized lazer (Konosuke white 2). 
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinh, it is the SFGZ line. Yours is much more impressive, I'm sure!
In the book that you get with a Carter, he touches on the fact that other than his 'muteki' line no two shPes will be identical, as a result how he forges his knives. That would explain the difference between yours and your friend's knives.


----------



## mikemac (Jun 1, 2011)

Is his Muteki line still out of production?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy mother!
Congrats! I was going to have that knife, but you snapped it before my eyes! 
I think you should hold on the ootb edge. No point of doing anything with it unless you have to 

Love it and cant wait for the review! Damn its fun to read about a knife that a fellow member likes so much. Congrats


----------



## tk59 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lefty said:


> ...no two shPes will be identical, as a result how he forges his knives. That would explain the difference between yours and your friend's knives.


 I get that anything hand made is going to vary but 15% (sorry, not 30%) is a lot no matter how you cut it. Anyway, I'm still feeling unspecial about the maker's mark... :cry:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 2, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Yup, what Joe said!
> It bugs the hell out of me, but I'm going to seal it with beeswax until I get a new handle on there.
> It's useable for the time being, but it's oversized, plain and awfully utilitarian.
> I still couldn't pass it up!


 
Wait till you see the tang on that thing. :Ooooh: The spine over the heel is typically 1/8" thinner than the tang (long and narrow) for ease of installing a handle, hence an oversize tang hole. So, to have a clean handle installation (custom handle that is), you need to grind a tang down and while you have the handle off, you might as well round (and often re-grind) the machi. It should take minutes on a grinder, so it makes me wonder why doesn't Murray do this himself? That and 120grit finish on practically all lines of knives (buffed subsequently). Even his high end knives show mediocre finish.

M


----------



## Lefty (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, this line confuses me a fair bit, but I wanted to see what the blade was all about. 
Hopefully I get to the tomato test today, but I have a lot of running around to do. It might end up being tomorrow! 
Here's a pic for Tinh and OD, as per special request


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, tell us your first impressions 
I like that pic gives you the markings on the knife. http://www.cartercutlery.com/frequently-asked-questions
however the three stars in shown round in the FAQ 

Marko: spit in your impressions as well 


And MORE PICS!!


----------



## mhenry (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice, and again awesome cutting board.


----------



## dough (Jun 2, 2011)

i hate his prices and handles but his knives are awesome and ill include his neckers which somehow cost way more then most kitchen knives.

anywho live it up and dull that thing so you can sharpen it because all of his steel is on the easier side to sharpen. thats one of my favorite facts about murray is that its a pleasure to sharpen his knives.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 3, 2011)

Hate his prices?! His knives are cheaper than hell, that's one thing I respect him for, is keeping his cutlery within reach for the regular guy. A line cook from any restaurant could buy a Carter with the money from one weekend of service.

Congrats, I look forward to the review as well. I've never actually used a Carter, I hope to soon!


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 3, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Hate his prices?! His knives are cheaper than hell, that's one thing I respect him for, is keeping his cutlery within reach for the regular guy. A line cook from any restaurant could buy a Carter with the money from one weekend of service.
> 
> Congrats, I look forward to the review as well. I've never actually used a Carter, I hope to soon!


+1


----------



## Lefty (Jun 3, 2011)

This is all I got through, after sharpening up 3 other knives and NOT touching the Carter.
It seems to be a great little cutter, but I haven't had time to give it a real work out. 
This video could have been more exciting, but I'm a busy guy! Haha. You can really see how sharp it comes OOTB on the first slice and the very last slice. I likely should have taken longer slices with the knife, but you should get the idea from this.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 3, 2011)

Now I know where the sandwich shop in my neighborhood gets their tomatoes sliced. They can get 25 sandwiches per tomato.

Nice video.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 3, 2011)

hmmm can't see that video...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 3, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> hmmm can't see that video...


 
http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/Lefty-T/5077f592.mp4


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 3, 2011)

NiCe!

I guess you gonna change the handle?


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice! Great video


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok guys, I've had the Carter for a few days and I've given it a pretty solid workout. 
So far, I'm in love with this knife! I'm so impressed with its cutting ability that I have even overlooked the terrible handle. To be honest, I'm not sure if I have been overlooking the handle, or just honestly not noticing it.
As far as performance is concerned, it's an A++! Every item I've cut, I've just flown through. 
For a smaller knife, it has a great amount of flat in the blade (3+ inches or so), that lends itself beautifully to push cutting. I haven't gotten "stuck" in anything, my accuracy has gone up in my cuts and the blade is holding its edge really well.
It's impressing me so much that I wish I had a "big knife " by Carter.
Really, there isn't much to say other than, "The handle sucks, but who cares! You'll likely enjoy using it and love the blade so much, you'll rehandle it when you can".
Enough said (?)


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pretty much. Definitely agree on all counts.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 6, 2011)

what kind of handle does it have?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 6, 2011)

The handle is the typical sfgz ho-wood handle. I think the ferrule is made out of recycled electrical tape, or something! Haha


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 6, 2011)

hahaha that's awesome! at least it's green!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 6, 2011)

We can make a difference one step at a time


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Ok guys, I've had the Carter for a few days and I've given it a pretty solid workout.
> So far, I'm in love with this knife! I'm so impressed with its cutting ability that I have even overlooked the terrible handle. To be honest, I'm not sure if I have been overlooking the handle, or just honestly not noticing it.
> As far as performance is concerned, it's an A++! Every item I've cut, I've just flown through.
> For a smaller knife, it has a great amount of flat in the blade (3+ inches or so), that lends itself beautifully to push cutting. I haven't gotten "stuck" in anything, my accuracy has gone up in my cuts and the blade is holding its edge really well.
> ...




Nice 
How does your GF this knife?
And pics!! More PICS


----------



## Lefty (Jun 6, 2011)

The wife doesn't give a crap about knives! Haha
She tells me when her paring knife is dull, I sharpen it, and that's the end of it! Trust me, I've tried...
Oh well, it just means I don't have to share my toys with her


----------



## jwpark (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice knife Lefty, I have a 7.5 sun Cater which went pretty much ignored in my knife block until a month ago when I rediscovered it. I'm loving the knife thing now. Just wish I had some money to spring for a better handle.

Jay


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 9, 2011)

Lefty said:


> The Carter is hanging quite nicely next to my Fujiwara FKH petty, and Misono Moly gyuto (240 Misono and Konosuke don't fit on my rack!)
> I'll give you a quick review in a couple days, but my question is this...do I ride out the edge put on by Murray, and use it until it actually needs sharpening, or do I make it mine, and go king stone (à la Murray, wet/dry, 6k suita on it? I must say, the edge OOTB is insane. I think it's the most aggressive edge I've felt on a knife (Pierre's factory edge was close, but this thing is nuts!)
> What would you guys do?
> Here's the obligatory pic, taken on my phone, in poor lighting.


 
By the way, what kind of Carter is this?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 12, 2011)

Lefty - Changed the handle?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 12, 2011)

A work in progress, my friend!
By the way, I'm still in love!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 12, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> Handle question for ya, and this isn't a slam on MC's work, but this photo reminded me that the top of wa handles are really kinda... open. Does this bother any of you that like the wa handles? And, does the health department in many of your East Coast restaurants have any problem with this? Just curious.
> -M


 
I have never had a city health inspector look at any knives in any restaurant I have been in, however, my company hires third party auditors to do private safety inspections (they are crazy strict) and in one situation a wa-handled tojiro has been asked to be removed due the possible presence of bacteria accumulating in the gaps.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 12, 2011)

Lefty said:


> A work in progress, my friend!
> By the way, I'm still in love!


 
NiCe my friend.
A few pics would be great


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting more of his knives when I met him in early 2003. His prices where very affordable for those of us on a cracker and water budget. Personally I think his knives are still worth the money, I just can't go there anymore. 

Looks like you got a sweet knife, I just love mine


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 16, 2011)

Got to see my Carter to day. Actually I was impressed by the handle, it was not as bad as I imagined. But you know with lower expectations...
Well, Im going to do a fix up with darkhoek asap  The lady need new shoes!  Didnt get to cut with it, as it is in Darkhoeks hands 

To test this Im not sure of what to test it up against, so I bought a DT ITK Petty (lacewood) that is in the mail somewhere over the atlantic right now  
To be continued...


----------



## Lefty (Jun 16, 2011)

Should be a fun WIP and comparison. I, for one, am really looking forward to it!
You'll be pleased, so don't worry about it!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

What?!?











Well, how did that happen? 
To be continued....


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat setup you came up with there. The tape holds the blade aligned well enough?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. The blade was basically friction fit, with epoxy to make it permanent. It lined up square, so I went with it. I was going to rig up some clamps and locks, etc, but it was sitting pretty, with no movement...maybe I got lucky, or my obsessive grinding and drilling paid off.
I had to grind the tang down quite a it to get it to work properly, but I expected this after Marko's warning.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 20, 2011)

NiCe!

Damn nice!
Congrats


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

It's all done!
This was my first handle I have ever made, and my first rehandle job. To be honest, I can't think of anything that I'm unhappy with. It was fun, rewarding and a great learning experience.
I got some very helpful tips along the way from Pierre, Michael Rader, Stefan and some great info out of Rick...so thanks guys!
I hope you all like it! (Take that Murray...just kidding, I LOVE your blades!)
















The handle is made of Yucatan Rosewood, and the ferrule is bocote. I think the colours ended up workingvery well together. I'd love to hear all of your thoughts!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats! Lovely knife!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice Lefty!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice looking handle. Maybe a little thinner next time?


----------



## jwpark (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice Lefty, you taking any requests now


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm undecided on what is "appropriate" for a petty sized knife. 
It feels good in the hand (I extended the exposed tang to create more room for my fat fingers), but I think some might prefer smaller, so that's a good thought!
Thanks


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, maybe soon 
I have a couple others to try out, and I'm going to be trying some ebony with a faux ivory spacer (for a Konosuke gyuto, perhaps).
Thanks again!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

Good looking wood there, good choices. I humbly suggest a white spacer.

That is a great job though. It's good to have all the secrets from around here, though, huh?


----------



## mhenry (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice job! Good choice of woods too


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, those woods really work well together.

Nice job!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice wood combo! If it were mine, I would taper it toward the front. My first one was straight also, and it bugged me to the point that I tapered it later.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
Eamon, a white spacer would look great, but at the time, I only had the two woods to play with. I actually like it, because it kept a rustic touch to it. Maybe I'll make another with the same woods, but add the spacer. Nice idea!
Michael, I still think you've got the edge 
Spike, believe it or not, there's about a 2.5mm taper, each side from back to front. The pictures don't really show it. I will likely play around a bit with shapes and sizes in the future.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2011)

Pictures can be so deceiving!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2011)

They really can! Thanks for mentioning the taper though. Now I know that if I feel the need to alter anything after the fact, it isn't the end of the world!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 30, 2011)

First impressions of my Carter:

I bought it from user GLE1952, and Ive lost the link to the site on Carter Cutlery. Hopefully he got it 
It was a pleasure doing Business with him, and this after just a day at B/S/T part of the forum.


I will do some measurements later and I will make a test with Darkhoek within a month. But Ive played around with it for a little while, and here are my first impressions.

Handle: Not as bad as I imagined, however its a D-handle, and to be honest: Im no D-handle man. So this is guaranteed rehandle project for Darkhoek. Gonna have a musk ox ferrule with a burl wood handle (dont know type, but will be darker to make contrast to the musk). 

Blade:

I LOVE the profile and geometry of it. And neither Darkhoek or me have sharpened it, so this is pretty much OOTB edge: but still impressive sharp. GLE1952 told me he barely used it, so its hard to tell how sharp it actually is OOTB. I loved it, and for people with a small kitchen this would do the trick. I cut some tomatoes, onions, potatos, lime, carrots and other vegetables. The knife is A GREAT cutter. The potato did not stick to the knife, nor did the tomato. It was a ripe tomato, but then again impressive cutter. A little short for me, but the profile and geometry is awesome. 

The knife was bought to my girlfriend, and she loved it at once. Its a perfect girl knife, and when I said Carter, she thought she heard Cartier. Made her go even more bananas. She loves the length and the profile and geometry of the knife. I know a lot thinks their own thoughts about Carter, but I have to admit this particular knife was a bargain for me. And knowing he is a ABS MS and have sale 2 times a year, his blades are actually really cheap compared to other MS knives in the market. 

If I should put my fingers on mr Carters work: Why the h*ll dont he make a better finish on his knives? The bad handles are made like almost all other japanese handles: low quality and of cheap materials. So I guess Carter just keeps the japanese tradition. But for me this is no problem, its gonna be pimped and its going to be awesome. One of my best buys ever....

Its going to be used every day of my Girlfriend, she loved it more than any knives Ive bought so far.....(must be the length). Looking forward to compare this knife to the DT ITK 150 that arrives in just a couple of days...


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I love Murray's knives. I use one in some fashion every shift at work. I actually only have IP knives of his. I would really like to get a longerish gyuto from him with a wa handle someday. 

Glad to see you like it OD. Can't wait to see pics with a new handle.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 30, 2011)

Carter comes from a village blacksmith background. One of his videos when he went to Japan he talks about how one of the masters there was showing him how to better finish his knives, and this was just this year. I think a lot of it has to do with his philosophy. Knives are tools and they need to excel at what they do and don't need to look fancy. It falls into the village blacksmith tradition. It's part of why he is one of the only makers of his quality/rating still making Kurouchi knives that are priced way, way below what other ABS blades sell for. He can spend a lot more time on a knife and make it look much better... but in his mind that usually doesn't justify the added cost, particularly if the knife is going to be used, sharpened, and all that finish marred anyway.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Mattias 

Nice input UglyJoe. I have to admit that Carter got some really interesting thoughts about that they are tools, I seem to be more careful with more expensive knives than I am with the cheaper ones, and to be honest: knives are tools and are meant to be sharpened. Im really glad I bought this, and I look forward to huge review with darkhoek soon. He is far more skilled than me on sharpening knives and is far better skilled using a knife. 

Carter really impressed me, and I really got a great bargain here on KKF. Ill talk to Darkhoek to speed things up in his workshop


----------



## Lefty (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to see you agree with me (and most of us here). My Carter quickly became my go-to and I don't see it losing that spot anytime soon (my Rodrigue may do it, actually). Carters are pure cutting pleasure, and just wait until you hit the stones with it...it's almost too easy to get whatever sharper than scary sharp is. 
I honestly think if the blade had more length, and in turn weight, I could get mine to Tk tomato sharp.
Tinh, when are you going to do so with yours, anyways?


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 30, 2011)

And thats the other thing about every Carter knife I have owned. Does not need to be babied! I have a superlite wabocho that is 1.6mm at the handle. Cuts through fish bones and hard veg without a sweat. I would imagine you could use that petty you just got for just about anything.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 30, 2011)

BTW, did anyone see http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/64-sun-international-pro-deba-both-bevel-ironwood <this deba??

If I was rich, that would already be mine...


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 30, 2011)

Oivind,

It was a pleasure dealing with you too.

Glen

Whoops, link no longer works, but here is the description:
STYLE: Stainless Fukugozai Funayuki
STEEL: White Steel, laminated w/ stainless steel


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 30, 2011)

Glen: Link doesnt work


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 30, 2011)

Carter is not showing that size and I think the link got discontinued.

Glen


----------



## mikemac (Jun 30, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> .....Carter really impressed me...



impressed?....listen to this - but wait - first, back in the day he used to have a video of his storefront and workshop in Japan, and he kind of walked you thru the role of the local smitty, and his typical day - that was a neat vid.

I picked up my first Carter back when they were $17.50/sun, and something silly like $35 for the ebony handle upgrade...so afer years of drooling and angst over rising prices, I jumped on the sale. Bought a gyuto. And waited for it to arrive. And waited. And waited (see how we get spoiled by EMS) So about 10 days later I shoot off an e mail wondering whats up, and get a call back from Jason (Murrays 'new' interface) and come to find out that prior to shipping the blade, Murray I guess went to inspect it and put the final touch on the edge and decided there was a flaw in the blade and _he couldn't sell it to me!_ And they offered me any and all different ways to resolve the situation. 

So anyway I gotta say big props for Murray and his crew for doing what was right when nobody was looking!
And at some point in the future I'm gonna come home and find a unexpected package waiting for me!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 30, 2011)

So, when can I buy that "second" gyuto? 
Jason...?


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet, Mike. Post pics when you do get it!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 3, 2011)

The knife is just amazing! 
I got a case of lemons from my fathers lemon tree in Italia (one tree) and started to make Limoncello and Lemon Marmalade. Damn the Carter is perfect for small tasks like this. If I had money and didnt have a lot of knives in the making, I would buy more Carters. They are impressive! Damn.

Jason: is the 25% still running, cause if it is I might buy another


----------

